# Dónde le esperamos (le)



## renatapatry

Hola
No logro entender una cosa: en la oración interrogativa "¿Dónde *le* esperamos?" , ¿ese "*le*" se refiere al pronombre "*él*" o al "*usted*"?


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Puede referirse tanto a él como a usted. Tendrá que aclararlo la situación.


----------



## renatapatry

Aaah, bueno... ¡Muchas gracias! 
Creo que empiezo a entender. Se refiere a "él" cuando, por ejemplo, yo hablo con alguien sobre una persona (ese "él") y se refiere a "usted" cuando hago una pregunta al señor con el que estoy hablando, ¿verdad? No sé si me explico bien...


----------



## swift

Hola:

Lo más apropiado sería, en todo caso, que especificaras el género:

¿Dónde la esperamos?
¿Dónde lo esperamos?

En "le esperamos" hay un caso de leísmo, una incorrección que además resulta confusa (como queda demostrado con tu consulta).


----------



## Namarne

renatapatry said:


> Se refiere a "él" cuando, por ejemplo, yo hablo con alguien sobre una persona (ese "él") y se refiere a "usted" cuando hago una pregunta al señor con el que estoy hablando, ¿verdad? No sé si me explico bien...


Sí, así es. (Y te has explicado muy bien). Si se refiere a él, es leísmo perfectamente admitido. (Y si se refiere a usted también).


----------



## Peón

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo más apropiado sería, en todo caso, que especificaras el género:
> 
> ¿Dónde la esperamos?
> ¿Dónde lo esperamos?
> 
> En "le esperamos" hay un caso de leísmo, una incorrección que además resulta confusa (como queda demostrado con tu consulta).




Completamente de acuerdo. En muchos países ese "le" sería considerado un error.
Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*¿Dónde le esperamos?* es una *construcción viciosa* (aunque con bastante uso en el centro y norte de España): contiene una forma de objeto indirecto (dativo) *le*, cuando debería presentar una forma de _objeto directo_ (acusativo) *lo* (masculino) o *la* (femenino): *¿dónde lo esperamos?* (= *¿dónde nosotros esperamos a él/ella?*). La oración puede pertenecer al *diálogo*, con lo cual lo se refiere al receptor del mensaje, y supone _*tratamiento de respeto*_, *usted*; si estas hablando *del* *usted* o de el *él/ella*, no *con* *él/ella*, entonces *da igual* que te refieras a alguien a quien trates de _*usted*_ o de _*tú*_, ya que esta condición de respeto no entra en la composición del mensaje, ni le es pertinente.


----------



## Namarne

Dirán lo que quieran los amigos de la cruzada contra el "le", pero tú eso lo vas a encontrar en la conversación de cada día, en los textos periodísticos y en las páginas de los mejores escritores. Y además de ser correcto, normal, habitual y justificado, la respuesta a tu pregunta no cambia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Namarne said:


> Dirán lo que quieran los amigos de la cruzada contra el "le", pero tú eso lo vas a encontrar en la conversación de cada día, en los textos periodísticos y en las páginas de los mejores escritores. Y además de ser correcto, normal, habitual y justificado, la respuesta a tu pregunta no cambia.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Depende, *Namarne*. Cuando leo en El País de Madrid "le vimos..." y similar, no puedo dejar de sentir que el diario o el periodista escriben muy mal (aunque sé que así se habla en muchas zonas de España e Hispanoamérica). En un ningún periódico o escritor (bueno o malo) de la Argentina, por ejemplo, encontrarás este uso del "le" que, reitero, aquí suena extraño (si no a error).

Por supuesto que esta no es ninguna cruzada (Dios y Alá me libren) sino que lo aclaramos para que nuestra amiga rumana tenga un conocimiento más o menos adecuado del asunto.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una cosa que no entienden los leístas es que, para los que no tenemos ese vicio de lenguaje, es horrible (lingüísticamente hablando) la sensación que nos produce su uso. Lo sentimos como una grave incorrección. 
Lo que sucede en España es que los *media*, la gran mayoría con base en Madrid cuyo estándar lingüístico siguen, han en los útimos años esparcido hasta la saciedad el vicio solecista, mucho más allá de los límites permitidos por la Academia (se usa ya hasta para femeninos, con plurales, etc.). Como ya se ha explicado reiteradamente en este foro, el _*leísmo*_ supone una "subversión" del sistema, un cambio radical de estructura en un paradigma, el pronominal, en el que los cambios lingüísticos no son admitidos con facilidad (y menos los que afectan a su estructura: desde el "indoeuropeo común" casi no han cambiado). Al ser un cambio de gran alcance, arrastra consigo otros cambios no aceptados (ni deseables), como el _*laísmo*_ (frecuente en leístas y normal en el habla del epicentro leísta) y el _*loísmo*_ (todavía, por suerte, considerado vulgar y solecista).
En el habla el leísmo del que hablamos es un fenómeno muy limitado (a España, norte y centro). En la literatura sólo se encuentran en escritores españoles (y no en todos ni en los mejores, como aquí se ha afirmado) y es de uso generalizado en la cada vez más impropia prosa periodística, especialmente en la televisión (y en el cine).
Es un error, no duficientemente corregido, considerar el uso de la "metrópoli" madrileña como el estándar del "correcto español". Esto no tiene base que lo justifique. Tan legítimos son los usos de un hablante como los de otro, y tan viciosos sus solecismos. 
El leísmo no deja de ser una intromisión de lo oral en lo escrito que se ha descontrolado y a la que cabe (y es preciso) poner límites y dejarla en su justa consideración, la de un color local en la lengua escrita o en el habla formal, pero restringida a un uso "costumbrista" o diatópico.
De todas maneras, reitero, es un hecho de lengua que sólo se ha extendido fuera de límites razonables en la segunda mitad del s. XX y, si se ve privado de su sustento mediático y del favor de los editores, pronto volverá a su cauce dada su escasa penetración en el español atlántico que es el abrumadoramente mayoritario.


----------



## Realice

Peón said:


> Completamente de acuerdo. En muchos países ese "le" sería considerado un error.
> Saludos.


Pero como hay *un* país (no mencionaremos cuál ) en que no se considera así, la RAE lo admite. La RAE siempre ha sido muy sensible a los usos minoritarios, ¿no?


----------



## sergio11

XiaoRoel said:


> ...Una cosa que no entienden los leístas ...
> 
> Como ya se ha explicado reiteradamente en este foro, el _*leísmo*_ supone una "subversión" del sistema, un cambio radical de estructura en un paradigma, el pronominal, en el que los cambios lingüísticos no son admitidos con facilidad (y menos los que afectan a su estructura: desde el "indoeuropeo común" casi no han cambiado). Al ser un cambio de gran alcance, arrastra consigo otros cambios no aceptados (ni deseables), como el _*laísmo*_ (frecuente en leístas y normal en el habla del epicentro leísta) y el _*loísmo*_ (todavía, por suerte, considerado vulgar y solecista).
> 
> El leísmo no deja de ser una intromisión de lo oral en lo escrito que se ha descontrolado y a la que cabe (y es preciso) poner límites y dejarla en su justa consideración, la de un color local en la lengua escrita o en el habla formal, pero restringida a un uso "costumbrista" o diatópico.
> 
> De todas maneras, reitero, es un hecho de lengua que sólo se ha extendido fuera de límites razonables en la segunda mitad del s. XX y, si se ve privado de su sustento mediático y del favor de los editores, pronto volverá a su cauce dada su escasa penetración en el español atlántico que es el abrumadoramente mayoritario.


Todo lo que dices en estos párrafos que copié es una consecuencia directa de tu primera frase de arriba, "...Una cosa que no entienden los leístas ..." Por eso yo me di por vencido en la lucha de tratar de corregirlo.  Cuando uno trata de explicarle a un leísta el porqué del "lo" y el "la," no lo entiende, y cuando trata de corregirlo cae en el "loísmo" y en el "laísmo."


----------



## Realice

sergio11 said:


> Cuando uno trata de explicarle a un leísta el porqué del "lo" y el "la," no lo entiende, y cuando trata de corregirlo cae en el "loísmo" y en el "laísmo."


El laísmo muchos leístas lo llevan ya de serie (no así el loísmo, creo). Yo nací y me crié en Valladolid, donde el laísmo es moneda corriente y el leísmo excede ampliamente ese uso (quizá vicioso, pero limitado) del 'le' para complemento directo de persona masculina. En Valladolid (y en toda Castilla) es extremadamente habitual oír 'La voy a escribir una carta' o 'Ese libro déjale en la estantería'; es, de hecho, bastante más habitual que el uso correcto.

Cuando dejé de vivir en Valladolid y pasé a vivir en zonas no laístas (y algo leístas, pero mucho menos), descubrí que la gente normal y corriente se burlaba de mi manera de hablar. Y descubrí también que los análisis sintácticos más sencillos tenían para mí una dificultad mucho mayor que para mis compañeros de clase, porque me costaba grandes sudores distinguir un complemento directo de un complemento indirecto (la regla de la pasiva nunca me ha servido mucho, me sonaba casi tan mal decir 'Ella es insultada por él' como decir 'Ella es pegada por él').

Se me fue el laísmo y el 'leísmo de objeto' relativamente pronto, por puro mimetismo (y entonces progresé bastante en los análisis sintácticos ). Tardé más tiempo en que llegaran a sonarme verdaderamente mal (y entonces los análisis sintácticos ya los hacía con los ojos cerrados ). Pero aún me costó más que dejara de llamarme la atención el uso del 'lo' para complemento directo de persona (que en Valencia es muy frecuente, porque es zona mayoritariamente no leísta), y mucho más llegar a usarlo. Aún hoy en día (tropecientos años después) soy más tendente al 'le', usado como en el título de este hilo, que la mayoría de la gente que me rodea.

¿Que por qué te cuento esto? Por dos motivos:

1. Sí, es verdad que no lo entienden (yo tampoco lo entendía), porque el uso lingüístico del leísmo/laísmo lleva aparejada una confusión mental considerable con respecto a la estructura sintáctica de las oraciones. Resulta dificilísimo distinguir conceptualmente lo que se nombra del mismo modo.

2. Porque Valladolid (o Burgos, o Salamanca, que padecen exactamente el mismo problema) se complace en difundir la leyenda de que el castellano de Valladolid es el mejor castellano del mundo. Y, por más que adoro la ciudad en la que nací, ahora lo contemplo a distancia y me parece increíble. Y más increíble todavía me parece que los no-castellanos de la península (por ejemplo, los valencianos) asientan al mito. Es obvio que en Valencia, que es zona bilingüe, hay contaminaciones del castellano y vicios propios... pero nunca jamás he detectado un vicio de lenguaje tan grave y tan arraigado como el laísmo/leísmo de mi Valladolid natal. Eso sí... no pretendas que trate de convencer de esto a los amigos que aún me quedan en Valladolid, porque sería una ofensa peor que la muerte


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

XiaoRoel said:


> Una cosa que no entienden los leístas es que, para los que no tenemos ese vicio de lenguaje, es horrible (lingüísticamente hablando) la sensación que nos produce su uso. Lo sentimos como una grave incorrección.
> Lo que sucede en España es que los *media*, la gran mayoría con base en Madrid cuyo estándar lingüístico siguen, han en los útimos años esparcido hasta la saciedad el vicio solecista, mucho más allá de los límites permitidos por la Academia (se usa ya hasta para femeninos, con plurales, etc.).
> De todas maneras, reitero, es un hecho de lengua que sólo se ha extendido fuera de límites razonables en la segunda mitad del s. XX y, si se ve privado de su sustento mediático y del favor de los editores, pronto volverá a su cauce dada su escasa penetración en el español atlántico que es el abrumadoramente mayoritario.


 
Amigo Xiao, yo lo veo cada vez más extendido y fuera del su hasta ahora ámbito natural que nos explican los manuales.
Lo oigo mucho a catalanes cuando hablan español, por ejemplo.
Y en Andalucía se empieza a oír.
En España por lo menos, el leísmo tiene futuro y creo que va a más.

No son sólo los medios. Últimamente lo leo en literatura traducida de otros idiomas, aunque en este caso, lo más sorprendente es que he observado muchos casos en una misma traducción de alternancia, incluso en una misma frase, del uso etimológico y del uso leísta, del tipo 
"Le esperaron para matarlo" y cosas así.
Me gustaría saber y tener tiempo para investigar si la posición del pronombre influye para los leístas que intentan corregirlo o simplemente lo usan al azar.


----------



## Lurrezko

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Amigo Xiao, yo lo veo cada vez más extendido y fuera del su hasta ahora ámbito natural que nos explican los manuales.
> Lo oigo mucho a catalanes cuando hablan español, por ejemplo.



Es cierto. En mi entorno el leísmo es frecuente (aunque no tan obvio como en el habla vallisoletana que comenta Realice), y yo mismo incurro en él de manera espontánea, por más que Cataluña no se considere propiamente zona leísta.


----------



## Realice

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me gustaría saber y tener tiempo para investigar si la posición del pronombre influye para los leístas que intentan corregirlo o simplemente lo usan al azar.


El primer caso de tu muestra: a mí (que soy ese tipo de leísta consciente-ambivalente que buscas) creo que me es un poco más difícil corregir el leísmo cuando el pronombre va aislado, como en tu ejemplo.

Pero, sin duda, mucho más me influye el verbo de que se trate (y no tengo ni idea de si tengo un patrón general). 'Lo mato' o 'lo admiro' me salen espontáneamente, pero 'lo quiero', 'lo amo' o 'lo beso' no me salen ni a tirones.


----------



## Pixidio

Coicido con Xiao, puedo tolerar que me digás que San Martín cruzó los Andes con un peinado flogger porque en la marcha de San Lorenzo dice "con bizarría". Pero el leísmo me hace ruido, lo detecto instantáneamente como un error tirando a horror.
Ni hablemos del loísmo/laísmo, además de sonarme como provenientes de un semianalfabeto, no entiendo las referencias pronominales por más que haga el esfuerzo.


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> 'Lo mato' o 'lo admiro' me salen espontáneamente, pero 'lo quiero', 'lo amo' o 'lo beso' no me salen ni a tirones.


 
Es como el último cigarrillo del fumador, cuesta dejarlo, pero ánimo, que vos podés.


----------



## sergio11

Realice said:


> El laísmo muchos leístas lo llevan ya de serie...
> 
> ...donde el laísmo es moneda corriente...
> 
> ...es extremadamente habitual oír 'La voy a escribir una carta'...


No sabía que fuera así; creí que era una sobrecompensación al querer corregir el error. Gracias por decirnos. Ahora lo entiendo mejor.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Realice said:


> El primer caso de tu muestra: a mí (que soy ese tipo de leísta consciente-ambivalente que buscas) creo que me es un poco más difícil corregir el leísmo cuando el pronombre va aislado, como en tu ejemplo.
> 
> Pero, sin duda, mucho más me influye el verbo de que se trate (y no tengo ni idea de si tengo un patrón general). 'Lo mato' o 'lo admiro' me salen espontáneamente, pero 'lo quiero', 'lo amo' o 'lo beso' no me salen ni a tirones.


 

Curioso.
Yo supongo que el verbo influye. Cuanto más directa es la acción del verbo, menos leísmo, pero según me cuentas eso no sería así, porque en el caso de besar lo veo tan directo como matar.

Yo pensaba que en algunos casos hay un factor aleatorio, algo así como el cantara/cantase que yo, como casi todos, uso aleatoriamente y no sabría decir cuándo uso una forma u otra.
Lo mismo les sucedería a algunos que no son leístas puros, que podrían alternar lo espero con le espero sin darse cuenta.


----------



## Peterdg

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo pensaba que en algunos casos hay un factor aleatorio, algo así como el cantara/cantase que yo, como casi todos, uso aleatoriamente y no sabría decir cuándo uso una forma u otra.
> Lo mismo les sucedería a algunos que no son leístas puros, que podrían alternar lo espero con le espero sin darse cuenta.


¿No sería posible que tiene que ver con el sentido de los verbos? Los verbos que mecionó Realice, son verbos de afección y a mí me huele a un dativo de interés del Latín (aunque en Latín, si no me equivoco, no todos estos verbos llevan el dativo).


----------



## Realice

sergio11 said:


> No sabía que fuera así; creí que era una sobrecompensación al querer corregir el error. Gracias por decirnos. Ahora lo entiendo mejor.


El laísmo no es sobrecompensación, es un vicio propio y enormemente difundido. Pero el loísmo, si encuentras un castellano que incurre en él (y lo encontrarás muchas menos veces), sí es una sobrecompensación, porque no diferencia bien complemento directo de indirecto. El loísmo no es un vicio castellano, todo lo contrario: como te descuides, en Castilla el 'lo' no existe.


----------



## Peón

XiaoRoel said:


> *¿Dónde le esperamos?* es una *construcción viciosa* (aunque con bastante uso en el centro y norte de España): contiene una forma de objeto indirecto (dativo) *le*, cuando debería presentar una forma de _objeto directo_ (acusativo) *lo* (masculino) o *la* (femenino): *¿dónde lo esperamos?* (= *¿dónde nosotros esperamos a él/ella?*). 1) La oración puede pertenecer al *diálogo*, con lo cual lo se refiere al receptor del mensaje, y supone _*tratamiento de respeto*_, *usted*; 2) si estas hablando *del* *usted* o de el *él/ella*, no *con* *él/ella*, entonces *da igual* que te refieras a alguien a quien trates de _*usted*_ o de _*tú*_, ya que esta condición de respeto no entra en la composición del mensaje, ni le es pertinente.


 
Sólo para tratar de ayudar a *renatapatry* en su consulta original, doy los ejemplos siguiendo la excelente explicación de *Xiao*:

1) Tratamiento de respeto: En un diálogo A y B le preguntan a C: 
_-¿Dónde _*lo/la *esperamos(a usted)_? _Aquí el *lo/la* (o el *le* si quieres usarlo) suponen el tratamiento de _*usted *_a C._ (_Si no, A y B dirían _¿Donde *te* esperamos? _(a ti o a vos).

2) Tratamiento neutro: A le pregunta a B: _-¿Donde *lo/la* (o *le*) esperamos_ (a *C*)? Aquí el *lo/la/le no *dicen nada respecto del tratamiento que A le da a C (puede ser usted o tú, pero eso no es pertinente ni surge del diálogo).

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Realice said:


> Se me fue el laísmo y el 'leísmo de objeto' relativamente pronto, por puro mimetismo (y entonces progresé bastante en los análisis sintácticos ).


 
No del todo querida, ayer te leí una frase que para mí es laísmo. "La creo", hablando de una mujer, yo creo una creencia o una religión pero a mi madre "le" creo. Te lo iba a corregir pero me ganó la cordura, hoy no.


XiaoRoel said:


> , es horrible (lingüísticamente hablando) la sensación que nos produce su uso.


Aparte de que suena mal sí causa confusiones, que prueba más que la misma existencia de este hilo. Si nos atuviéramos a lo que ha de ser Renatapatry ni siquiera habría tenido que preguntar.

En México, más que causar dolor en los oído causa desconcierto, nos parecen frases truncadas, como si el hablante no hubiera terminado lo que quiso decir.


"Esta mañana le vi por la calle". 
¿Qué le viste, la manos, las piernas?


----------



## Realice

mirx said:


> No del todo querida, ayer te leí una frase que para mí es laísmo. "La creo", hablando de una mujer, yo creo una creencia o una religión pero a mi madre "le" creo. Te lo iba a corregir pero me ganó la cordura, hoy no.


Perdona, mirx, que me costó demasiados años y esfuerzo como para dejarlo pasar así por las buenas 

Del DPD. El ejemplo es argentino, para que no haya dudas. 

*creer(se)*. *3.* Cuando significa ‘tomar por cierto [lo que alguien dice]’, es transitivo y puede usarse en forma no pronominal (_No creo tu versión de los hechos_) o pronominal (_No me creo tu versión de los hechos_). Normalmente se construye con un complemento directo que expresa lo que se toma por cierto: _«Le dije que Frou-Frou era la mujer que me había acabado de criar cuando murió mi madre. Blanche lo creyó»_ (Montero _Tú_ [Cuba 1995]); además, puede aparecer un complemento indirecto, que expresa la persona que dice lo que se toma por cierto: _«Ninguno de los delegados le creyó una palabra»_ (Teitelboim _País_ [Chile 1988]). Cuando aparece únicamente el complemento de persona, este puede interpretarse de dos modos: como indirecto, suponiendo una omisión del complemento directo por consabido: _«La rubia más alta respondió “sí” _[...]_. Nadie le creyó»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 3.2.97); o como directo: _«Lo dijo con tanta seriedad que todo el mundo la creyó»_ (Ocampo _Cornelia_ [Arg. 1988]). Esta última construcción, perfectamente correcta, admite sin problemas la pasiva: _«En sus ojos brillaba la necesidad de ser creída»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp. 1975]).


----------



## mirx

Realice said:


> Perdona, mirx, que me costó demasiados años y esfuerzo como para dejarlo pasar así por las buenas


 
Y yo creo que así fue como lo quisiste emplear.

Que me cuente que advertí que hoy no andaba cuerdo.


----------



## Peterdg

mirx said:


> No del todo querida, ayer te leí una frase que para mí es laísmo. "La creo", hablando de una mujer, yo creo una creencia o una religión pero a mi madre "le" creo. Te lo iba a corregir pero me ganó la cordura, hoy no.


Las dos posibilidades son correctas. No es laísmo ni leísmo. Del DPD:


> *creer*
> *...*
> *3.* ...
> Cuando aparece únicamente el complemento de persona, este puede interpretarse de dos modos: como indirecto, suponiendo una omisión del complemento directo por consabido: _«La rubia más alta respondió “sí” _[...]_. Nadie le creyó»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 3.2.97); *o como directo*: _«Lo dijo con tanta seriedad que todo el mundo la creyó»_ (Ocampo _Cornelia_ [Arg. 1988])


----------



## Peón

Realice said:


> El laísmo no es sobrecompensación, es un vicio propio y enormemente difundido.


Muy ilustrativo tu post, *Realice*. Curioso que ese vicio permanezca justamente en Castilla. Como ya dijeron algunos amigos, si aquí el leísmo suena mal, el laísmo directamente sonaría como un horror, nadie lo aceptaría, ni siquiera como un modismo o regionalismo. 
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Peón said:


> Muy ilustrativo tu post, *Realice*. Curioso que ese vicio permanezca justamente en Castilla.


Pues, no es raro que sea en Castilla. Es la cuna del leísmo. Desde el siglo XIV, el leísmo era la norma bajo la influencia de la corte. Cervantes, Quevedo y Calderón, sólo para mencionar algunos autores clásicos, eran leístas.


----------



## Realice

Peterdg said:


> Pues, no es raro que sea en Castilla. Es la cuna del leísmo. Desde el siglo XIV, el leísmo era la norma bajo la influencia de la corte. Cervantes, Quevedo y Calderón, sólo para mencionar algunos autores clásicos, eran leístas.


¿Ah, sí? No tenía ni idea. Hay que ver lo que se aprende aquí 

No en vano yo suelo decir que yo nací 'en la capital del imperio' (así era hasta el reinado de Felipe II)... 

P.D. Pero Cervantes y esos eminentes, ¿eran leístas de 'Mejor le esperamos en la puerta' o leístas de 'Los libros déjales en tu cuarto'?


----------



## Pixidio

Cuando creer se usa con un pronombre objeto directo no alude a una persona, sino a lo que dice. Todo el mundo la creyó (a su verdad, no a ella). Mas par estos lados hacemos una construcción diferente: todo el mundo se la creyó, ahí no quedan dudas de que es lo que creyó. 
Eso entiendo y así lo uso yo.


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> ¿Ah, sí? No tenía ni idea. Hay que ver lo que se aprende aquí
> 
> No en vano yo suelo decir que yo nací 'en la capital del imperio' (así era hasta el reinado de Felipe II)...
> 
> P.D. Pero Cervantes y esos eminentes, ¿eran leístas de 'Mejor le esperamos en la puerta' o leístas de 'Los libros déjales en tu cuarto'?



¿Hay un leísmo menos culto que otro leísmo? 
Cervantes es del tipo "Cuando llegamos a la Corte, le vimos..."
Es más, de ahí agarré la costumbre leísta, ¡creía que al ser español, y al ser Cervantes el que evidentemente estaba usando mal el idioma era yo! Mi profesora de lengua del último año se encargo sútilmente de demostrarme lo contrario.


----------



## Realice

Pixidio said:


> Cuando creer se usa con un pronombre objeto directo no alude a una persona, sino a lo que dice. Todo el mundo la creyó (a su verdad, no a ella). Mas par estos lados hacemos una construcción diferente: todo el mundo se la creyó, ahí no quedan dudas de que es lo que creyó.
> Eso entiendo y así lo uso yo.


Si hacemos caso al DPD, cuando creer se usa con un pronombre de objeto directo, puede hacer referencia o bien a la persona o bien a lo que dice. Si dices 'se la creyó', estás haciendo de la persona el complemento indirecto, sí, pero no es la única posibilidad.



Pixidio said:


> ¿Hay un leísmo menos culto que otro leísmo?


Bueno... sin entrar en valoraciones, hay un leísmo 'restringido' que es aceptado por la RAE y muy extendido en España (más allá de Castilla), que es sustituir 'lo' por 'le' cuando el pronombre hace referencia a una persona masculina ('_Le_ besé apasionadamente', '_Le_ quiero muchísimo'). Sustituir 'lo' por 'le' cuando el pronombre hace referencia a un objeto ('Préstame el coche, y te _le_ devuelvo dentro de un rato') está considerado incorrecto no sólo por la RAE sino también por todos los españoles que no viven en Castilla.


----------



## sergio11

Ya que estamos en este tema, quiero exponerles una duda que me acosa desde hace tiempo. El verbo "ayudar," ¿se debe usar con "le" o con "lo/la"?

Es decir, en ese caso, el pronombre, ¿es un complemento directo, como lo amo, lo mato, lo levanto, o indirecto, como le escribo, le cuento, le aviso?

¿Se debe decir "le ayudo" o "lo ayudo / la ayudo"?


----------



## Realice

sergio11 said:


> Ya que estamos en este tema, quiero exponerles una duda que me acosa desde hace tiempo. El verbo "ayudar," ¿se debe usar con "le" o con "lo/la"?


Yo apostaría a que es el mismo caso que 'creer', y puede construirse con ambos, porque el pronombre personal puede variar de función. 

El PDP dice
*ayudar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘ofrecer ayuda a alguien’, se ha generalizado su uso como transitivo en gran parte del dominio hispanohablante. Además del complemento directo de persona, suele llevar un complemento con _a,_ si lo que sigue es un infinitivo, o con _a_ o _en_ si lo que sigue es un sustantivo: _«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse»_ (JmnzEmán _Tramas _[Ven. 1991]); _«Un psiquiatra _[...] _puede definir el perfil del asesino y ayudar a su captura»_ (LpzNavarro _Clásicos _[Chile 1996]); _«Tenía perros amaestrados que lo ayudaban en sus fechorías»_ (Villoro _Noche _[Méx. 1980]). Es incorrecto omitir la preposición: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Ayudaron revitalizar el teatro chileno»_ (_Hoy _[Chile] 7-13.1.81). En ciertas zonas no leístas, sin embargo, se mantiene su uso como intransitivo, conservando el dativo con que se construía en latín (lat. _adiutare_): _«Su hijo Leoncio le ayuda _[a ella] _a vivir» _(_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 30.1.97) (→ leísmo, 4e).

A mí me suena bien de ambas formas (aunque, por todo lo expuesto, mi oído no es el más fiable en estos casos ). Seguramente lo uso con más frecuencia con pronombre de complemento directo ('la ayudé a acabar con sus tareas'), pero probablemente también digo a veces 'Le ayudé (a ella) a acabar con sus tareas' (y no... con complemento femenino NO soy leísta, como ha comprobado mirx ).


----------



## sergio11

Muchas gracias, Realice, por tu explicación y por el enlace. Ese párrafo explica justamente este mismo caso.

Ahora me fijé en el Banco de Datos de la RAE, y vi que en el CORDE (hasta 1975) hay muchos más casos de "ayudarle" que "ayudarlo" (849/165), pero en el CREA (a partir de 1975) la diferencia no es tan grande (662/445). Pese a que las citas del CORDE y del CREA no son exhaustivas, creo que en cierta medida son representativas del idioma, y se puede deducir que probablemente es cierto que el idioma está cambiando y el uso del dativo está cediendo, mientras que el del acusativo parece estar imponiéndose.


----------



## Realice

sergio11 said:


> Ahora me fijé en el Banco de Datos de la RAE, y vi que en el CORDE (hasta 1975) hay muchos más casos de "ayudarle" que "ayudarlo" (849/165), pero en el CREA (a partir de 1975) la diferencia no es tan grande (662/445). Pese a que las citas del CORDE y del CREA no son exhaustivas, creo que en cierta medida son representativas del idioma, y se puede deducir que probablemente es cierto que el idioma está cambiando y el uso del dativo está cediendo, mientras que el del acusativo parece estar imponiéndose.


Seguramente. Pero, aunque no tengo ni idea de cómo se construyen el CORDE y el CREA, parte de ese cambio de proporcionalidad también podría reflejar una creciente representatividad latinoamericana en esas bases de datos. Ten en cuenta que toda la España leísta construiría el acusativo masculino también con 'le'.


----------



## Realice

A todo esto... una cosita que se me había quedado zumbando por este cerebro laísta/leísta que tengo.



sergio11 said:


> Es decir, en ese caso, el pronombre, ¿es un complemento directo, como lo amo, lo mato, lo levanto, o indirecto, como le escribo, le cuento, *le aviso*?


 
*avisar*. Con el sentido de ‘advertir o hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos formas:
*a)* _Avisar_ [a alguien] de algo. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por la preposición _de: Avisaron al embajador de la llegada del presidente. _Si este complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _que,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Avisaron al embajador de que el presidente había llegado_. El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _El embajador fue avisado de la llegada del presidente_. Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas _lo(s),_ _la(s):_ _«Una doncella la avisó de que la llamaban por teléfono»_ (Grandes _Aires_ [Esp. 2002])_._
*b)* _Avisar_ [algo] a alguien. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento directo y el complemento de persona es indirecto: _«¿Quién le avisó mi llegada?»_ (Melgares _Anselmo_ [Esp. 1985]). Este régimen es el habitual cuando el aviso se expresa a través de una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que_ o un pronombre, y especialmente cuando la intención es admonitoria o amenazante: _«Cierta mañana de calor terrible le avisaron que lo habían ascendido a mayor»_ (Martínez _Perón_ [Arg. 1989]); _Te aviso que me estoy cansando de tus impertinencias; Se lo avisó_.

Otro caso anfibio. En éste, yo sin duda tiendo a construirlo con más frecuencia como en el punto (a), por eso tu post se me quedó zumbando.


----------



## sergio11

sergio11 said:


> Muchas gracias, Realice, por tu explicación y por el enlace. Ese párrafo explica justamente este mismo caso.
> 
> Ahora me fijé en el Banco de Datos de la RAE, y vi que en el CORDE (hasta 1975) hay muchos más casos de "ayudarle" que "ayudarlo" (849/165), pero en el CREA (a partir de 1975) la diferencia no es tan grande (662/445). Pese a que las citas del CORDE y del CREA no son exhaustivas, creo que en cierta medida son representativas del idioma, y se puede deducir que probablemente es cierto que el idioma está cambiando y el uso del dativo está cediendo, mientras que el del acusativo parece estar imponiéndose.


En realidad, me olvidé de agregar las citas de "ayudarla," de las que hay 485 en el CORPUS y 401 en el CREA. Así la estadística sería:

CORPUS:  849 "ayudarle" contra 650 "ayudarlo/ayudarla"

CREA:  662 "ayudarle" contra 846 "ayudarlo/ayudarla"

Como dices en tu post 10019074, yo tampoco tengo claro cómo se construyen el CORDE y el CREA.  No estoy seguro del verdadero significado de la proporcionalidad. Y sí, tienes razón en que la representación de Latinoamérica es mayor en el CREA, como es de esperar.


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> Bueno... sin entrar en valoraciones, hay un leísmo 'restringido' que es aceptado por la RAE y muy extendido en España (más allá de Castilla), que es sustituir 'lo' por 'le' cuando el pronombre hace referencia a una persona masculina ('_Le_ besé apasionadamente', '_Le_ quiero muchísimo'). Sustituir 'lo' por 'le' cuando el pronombre hace referencia a un objeto ('Préstame el coche, y te _le_ devuelvo dentro de un rato') está considerado incorrecto no sólo por la RAE sino también por todos los españoles que no viven en Castilla.


 
A la segunda "variedad" nunca tuve el displacer de oirla, conocía el leísmo aceptado por medio de textos españoles.
Para mí puede ser ayudarlo/la ayudarle. En cuanto a la discusión ayudarlo/ayudarle (acá) se dice de ambas maneras. Ayudarla/lo no necesita la aclaración de a quién ayudas. Ayudarle sí, "Voy a ayudarle a Vanessa" o "Voy a ayudarla". Mis Amplisímos conocimientos de gramática me limitan a este aporte nada más.


----------



## Realice

Pixidio said:


> Ayudarla/lo no necesita la aclaración de a quién ayudas. Ayudarle sí, "Voy a ayudarle a Vanessa" o "Voy a ayudarla".


Esto me sorprende. No veo por qué con el _le_ hay que especificar y con el _la_ no. ¡Peter, te necesito!


----------



## Naticruz

Namarne said:


> Dirán lo que quieran los amigos de la cruzada contra el "le", pero tú eso lo vas a encontrar en la conversación de cada día, en los textos periodísticos y en las páginas de los mejores escritores. Y además de ser correcto, normal, habitual y justificado, la respuesta a tu pregunta no cambia.
> 
> Saludos.


 Como eso es verdadero, Namarne. De todos los autores españoles que ya he leído, no hay un único que no sea leísta. Hace tiempo pedí aquí, en el foro, que me fuera indicado un buen autor español, no leísta, y nadie me lo ha indicado. ¿No los hay?
 
En el Instituto, donde aprendí, el leísmo no era admitido, digo más, era condenado, así que tuve que  hacer un buen esfuerzo para ahora adaptarme a esa forma de expresarse, ya que en portugués no existe del todo. 
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## Pixidio

Realice said:


> Esto me sorprende. No veo por qué con el _le_ hay que especificar y con el _la_ no. ¡Peter, te necesito!


 Realice, no sabría explicartelo, me parece que ya dije que de gramática española cero... 
Bueno, así como para ustedes el leísmo es habitual, para mí éso es lo habitual... Ya me acostumbré, al punto de que si me decís "ayudarle" te voy a preguntar a quién. 
Es el pan nuestro de cada día.


----------



## Peterdg

Realice said:


> Esto me sorprende. No veo por qué con el _le_ hay que especificar y con el _la_ no. ¡Peter, te necesito!


Yo tampoco. Pero estamos acostumbrados al leísmo, que sea admitido o no.


----------



## Pinairun

Realice said:


> Esto me sorprende. No veo por qué con el _le_ hay que especificar y con el _la_ no. ¡Peter, te necesito!


 

Hay tres personas detenidas frente a un paso de cebra: Una mujer mayor, un hombre ciego y un joven:

El joven dice: ─¿Quiere que le ayude a pasar?
Responden los otros dos: ─Sí, por favor. Muchas gracias.

¿Pero a quién se dirigía el joven?
1. A la mujer. Leísmo de cortesía.
2. Al ciego. Leísmo.

Si hubiera preguntado: ¿Quiere que lo/la ayude a pasar?, no habría habido lugar a dudas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Hay tres personas detenidas frente a un paso de cebra: Una mujer mayor, un hombre ciego y un joven:
> 
> El joven dice: ─¿Quiere que le ayude a pasar?
> Responden los otros dos: ─Sí, por favor. Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¿Pero a quién se dirigía el joven?
> 1. A la mujer. Leísmo de cortesía.
> 2. Al ciego. Leísmo.
> 
> Si hubiera preguntado: ¿Quiere que lo/la ayude a pasar?, no habría habido lugar a dudas.



Magnífica parábola lingüística


----------



## Peterdg

Pinairun said:


> Hay tres personas detenidas frente a un paso de cebra: Una mujer mayor, un hombre ciego y un joven:
> 
> El joven dice: ─¿Quiere que le ayude a pasar?
> Responden los otros dos: ─Sí, por favor. Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¿Pero a quién se dirigía el joven?
> 1. A la mujer. Leísmo de cortesía.
> 2. Al ciego. Leísmo.
> 
> Si hubiera preguntado: ¿Quiere que lo/la ayude a pasar?, no habría habido lugar a dudas.


¡Buen ejemplo, Pinai!

Pero supongamos que el joven hubiera dicho: "¿Quiere que le dé una mano?". 

¿A quién se dirigiría entonces?

Los argumentos de ambigüidad no valen para defender o condenar el leísmo, laísmo o loísmo. El ejemplo que acabo de dar, lo prodría utilizar un laísta o loísta para defender su uso.


----------



## Serafín33

Pinairun said:


> Hay tres personas detenidas frente a un paso de cebra: Una mujer mayor, un hombre ciego y un joven:
> 
> El joven dice: ─¿Quiere que le ayude a pasar?
> Responden los otros dos: ─Sí, por favor. Muchas gracias.
> 
> ¿Pero a quién se dirigía el joven?
> 1. A la mujer. Leísmo de cortesía.
> 2. Al ciego. Leísmo.
> 
> Si hubiera preguntado: ¿Quiere que lo/la ayude a pasar?, no habría habido lugar a dudas.


Jaja, me ha encantado. Pero en el caso del ciego, ¿no podría ser _tanto _el leísmo europeo _como_ el leísmo de cortesía?


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> parábola lingüística


 


Peterdg said:


> Pero supongamos que el joven hubiera dicho: "¿Quiere que le dé una mano?".
> 
> ¿A quién se dirigiría entonces?
> 
> Los argumentos de ambigüidad no valen para defender o condenar el leísmo, laísmo o loísmo. El ejemplo que acabo de dar, lo prodría utilizar un laísta o loísta para defender su uso.


 


Neqitan said:


> Pero en el caso del ciego, ¿no podría ser _tanto _el leísmo europeo _como_ el leísmo de cortesía?


 
Uff, me uno al grupo. Vuestros argumentos son irrefutables.


----------



## Pixidio

Pinairun said:


> Uff, me uno al grupo. Vuestros argumentos son irrefutables.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Esta mañana en la cadena de noticias CNN están informando sobre un terrible suceso ocurrido en Valladolid en el que una madre mató a sus hijos ( lo siento, es el ejemplo que tengo)
"La madre *les* sedó, *los *acostó y *les *asfixió"

Para mí es una incógnita saber qué criterio ha seguido quien ha redactado la noticia para utilizar les en unos casos y los en otro.
Por eso me inclino por el factor aleatorio porque soy incapaz de encontrar otro.


----------



## Peterdg

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Esta mañana en la cadena de noticias CNN están informando sobre un terrible suceso ocurrido en Valladolid en el que una madre mató a sus hijos ( lo siento, es el ejemplo que tengo)
> "La madre *les* sedó, *los *acostó y *les *asfixió"
> 
> Para mí es una incógnita saber qué criterio ha seguido quien ha redactado la noticia para utilizar les en unos casos y los en otro.
> Por eso me inclino por el factor aleatorio porque soy incapaz de encontrar otro.


Me suena a "dativo de daño". Con "sedar" y "asfixiar" la madre provoca daños a los niños mientras que con "acostar" es mucho más neutro.

Sólo, lo de "dativo de daño" es una noción de la gramática latina y no tengo ninguna idea de cómo ha podido llegar al español porque "normal", no lo es.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Peterdg said:


> Me suena a "dativo de daño". Con "sedar" y "asfixiar" la madre provoca daños a los niños mientras que con "acostar" es mucho más neutro.
> 
> Sólo, lo de "dativo de daño" es una noción de la gramática latina y no tengo ninguna idea de cómo ha podido llegar al español porque "normal", no lo es.


 
Todo puede ser. No tengo ni idea, por eso lo pregunto, pero me suena a mí que los periodistas no tienen ni idea del dativo de daño y lo mismo podría haber dicho "los sedó y les acostó".

Creo que simplemene el periodista en su habla natural habría dicho todo con "les" como dicen en Castilla o Madrid donde no hacen esos matices de daño etc., pero sabiendo que existe eso del leísmo le sonó mucho "les" seguido y metió un "los" a ver qué tal.


----------



## merquiades

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Todo puede ser. No tengo ni idea, por eso lo pregunto, pero me suena a mí que los periodistas no tienen ni idea del dativo de daño y lo mismo podría haber dicho "los sedó y les acostó".
> 
> Creo que simplemene el periodista en su habla natural habría dicho todo con "les" como dicen en Castilla o Madrid donde no hacen eso matices de daño etc., pero sabiendo que existe eso del leísmo le sonó mucho "les" seguido y metió un "los" a ver qué tal.



Pablo, creo que has acertado. De hecho, un profesor mío madrileño me comentó alguna vez que era mejor ir alternando los "le(s)" y los "lo(s)" por razones estilísticas y con tal de evitar la cacofonía.  Para muchos madrileños, hoy en día, gramaticalmente les da lo mismo usar "le" o "lo"


----------



## Realice

merquiades said:


> De hecho, un profesor mío madrileño me comentó alguna vez que era mejor ir alternando los "le(s)" y los "lo(s)" por razones estilísticas y con tal de evitar la cacofonía.


¿Con tal de evitar la cacofonía o con tal de evitar la coherencia? Pa matarlos, a los profesores madrileños...


----------



## merquiades

Realice said:


> ¿Con tal de evitar la cacofonía o con tal de evitar la coherencia? Pa matarlos, a los profesores madrileños...



 Sí, cierto.  Encima era profesor en la Complutense.  Decía que las dos formas eran correctas y cada uno podía eligir según sus propios criterios, pero en una frase como "Mi novio es de Valencia. Le/lo veo cada fin de semana.  Lo/Le conocí en Benidorm. Le/lo quiero muchísimo." era mejor (pero no obligatorio) ir cambiando para evitar la repetición, etc.  No sé si esta idea está muy extendida pero el artículo de Pablo me ha hecho pensar en él.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

merquiades said:


> Sí, cierto. Encima era profesor en la Complutense. Decía que las dos formas eran correctas y cada uno podía eligir según sus propios criterios, pero en una frase como "Mi novio es de Valencia. Le/lo veo cada fin de semana. Lo/Le conocí en Benidorm. Le/lo quiero muchísimo." era mejor (pero no obligatorio) ir cambiando para evitar la repetición, etc. No sé si esta idea está muy extendida pero el artículo de Pablo me ha hecho pensar en él.


 
Ese supuesto recurso estilístico debe ser la razón.

Tremenda bobada, porque si en vez de novio fuera novia nadie tendría ningún problema en decir, "la veo mucho, la conocí ayer y la quiero un montón".


----------



## elnickestalibre

Vaya, no sabía que hubiera tanta gente con estos problemas, pensaba que yo era el único que tenía tantos problemas a la hora de corregir el leísmo.

Tampoco sabía que hubiera tantos escritores editados con leísmos en sus textos como se ha asegurado. De todas formas, creo que deberíamos intentar corregir en la medida de lo posible pero a veces a mí hay cosas que me suenan realmente mal. Y no siempre es tan fácil valorar si lo correcto es usar "la, le, lo".

Y me ha sorprendido que se diga que cada vez hay más leísmo en España, yo pensaba que más o menos se mantenía sin variación a más. Sobre los periodistas que escriben en diarios y periódicos, es cierto que cometen muchos errores, pero no sólo de leísmos, loísmos y tal sino también errores de ortografía.

Creo que el tema del leísmo es interminable, es muy difícil de valorar si lo correcto es _le o lo_, sobre todo yo tengo problemas con_ le y lo_, no tanto con _la _que es muy difícil que me confunda con el femenino. Pero vamos, sobre todo me confundo en el "le" cuando actúa de OD, no tanto en el "lo" cuando hace de OI que es muy complicado que escriba un "lo" actuando de OI.

Creo que habría que hacer unas normas para el leísmo (unas normas fáciles) porque eso de que si actúa de OD y tal no es nada fácil de detectar, es lento y trabajoso y creo que eso hace que la gente no se pare a verificar si ha escrito bien el pronombre. Sobre todo si eres alguien que trabaja para un periódico, que estás escribiendo constantemente y ni tienes tiempo ni tampoco ganas de valorar si has errado o no. 





PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Todo puede ser. No tengo ni idea, por eso lo pregunto, pero me suena a mí que los periodistas no tienen ni idea del dativo de daño y lo mismo podría haber dicho "los sedó y les acostó".
> 
> *Creo que simplemene el periodista en su habla natural habría dicho todo con "les" como dicen en Castilla o Madrid donde no hacen esos matices de daño etc., pero sabiendo que existe eso del leísmo le sonó mucho "les" seguido y metió un "los" a ver qué tal*.


 
 Jajajajaja, creo que has dado en el clavo, tanto "le" seguido no parece muy conveniente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

elnickestalibre said:


> Vaya, no sabía que hubiera tanta gente con estos problemas, pensaba que yo era el único que tenía tantos problemas a la hora de corregir el leísmo. [...]


Para quienes nacimos en áreas predominantemente no leísta y hemos sido educados en un ambiente lingüístico no leísta es muy fácil. El problema existe principalmente para quienes son permanentemente bombardeados con leísmos del apellido que se les quiera dar, avalados además por las autoridades lingüísticas. Yo no tengo ninguna dificultad en saber si he de usar acusativo o dativo; me sale naturalmente sin necesidad de análisis sintácticos. Por ejemplo, por más que se use aquí también y que quieran metérnoslo por las narices con el argumento de que es más elegante, el "leísmo de cortesía" me resulta intragable, me suena anómalo.
Espero no estar escupiendo al cielo porque puede que alguna vez se me haya salido o se me saldrá un leísmo que me avergüence.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Disculpen mi ignoracia: ¿qué diablos es el "leísmo de cortesía"?,  ¿alguien podría darme algún ejemplo?
Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Me gustaría poder ayudarle, señor Peón, pero debo irme.


----------



## merquiades

Peón said:


> Disculpen mi ignoracia: ¿qué diablos es el "leísmo de cortesía"?,  ¿alguien podría darme algún ejemplo?
> Saludos



Mira este enlace.  Es cuando se dice "Don Manuel, qué placer volver a verle por aquí.  Le he echado de menos. Le esperamos mañana en casa...."  Es decir, "le" reemplaza "a usted" y no "a él".
Las personas que usan leísmos de cortesía distinguen por ejemplo 
Lo veo (a él)
La veo (a ella)
Le veo (a usted)

Supuestamente es más elegante.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leísmo_de_cortesía


----------



## Peón

Muchas gracias *Merquiades*. Creo que pocas veces lo escuché por estos pagos. Me suena como a atención de mostrador de una línea aérea extranjera (si es que podemos decir que existe cortesía en las líneas aéreas).
Pero nunca imaginé que a algunos oídos esa forma suena "mas fina".
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Lo que dice Wikipedia al respecto


> La RAE, solo acepta este leísmo en el caso de personas masculinas del singular; nunca en plural ni para personas femeninas ni para no personas, tal como indica el artículo _leísmo_ del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_.


es manifiestamente incorrecto.
Esto es lo que dice el DPD al repecto:
Artículo "leísmo, 4.g, leísmo de cortesía:


> ...
> Se trata del uso de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted._
> ...
> Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable...


Se admite en plural y en femenino.


----------



## elnickestalibre

merquiades said:


> Mira este enlace. Es cuando se dice "Don Manuel, qué placer volver a verle por aquí. Le he echado de menos. Le esperamos mañana en casa...." Es decir, "le" reemplaza "a usted" y no "a él".
> Las personas que usan leísmos de cortesía distinguen por ejemplo
> Lo veo (a él)
> La veo (a ella)
> Le veo (a usted)
> 
> Supuestamente es más elegante.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leísmo_de_cortesía


 

Yo así lo entiendo perfectamente, el leísmo de cortesía es una muestra de educación y respeto. Yo a una persona mayor siempre le diría: Necesita que *le* ayude.


----------



## krloszz

mirx said:


> En México, más que causar dolor en los oído causa desconcierto, nos  parecen frases truncadas, como si el hablante no hubiera terminado lo  que quiso decir.
> 
> 
> "Esta mañana le vi por la calle".
> ¿Qué le viste, la manos, las piernas?



Temo decir que últimamente he escuchado a bastante gente  'sofisticada' en la ciudad de México (donde actualmente estudio) que  utiliza ese tipo de construcciones; precisamente es gente con alta  exposición al dialecto castellano (sobre todo de Madrid) e imitan estas  incorrectas formas.

Yo crecí bastante cerca, en la ciudad de  Puebla, y tengo que confesar que no me resulta tan extraño, incluso  algunas veces me es familíar; aunque sigo considerandolo algo más ajeno  decir 'le ví' que 'lo ví, leyendo más arriba reparé en que utilizo ese 'leísmo de cortesía' dirigiendome a alguien de usted; tendre que sondear más entre mis amistades para ver si es un fenómeno más local o un error mío.

Como sea, a pesar de esto, mis profesores de gramática y sintaxis  española (actualmente estudio lingüística), amonestan seriamente este  fenomeno, no por la razón de ser incorrecto o no, sino debido a que la  RAE lo considera un fenómeno 'aceptable' (claro, la sede de la RAE es el  foco del leísmo) y sin embargo, la pronominalización anómala de 'se los  dije (a ellos)' esta amonestada como una falta grave... sin ánimos de  causar controversía, es una muestra más de la falta de imparcialidad de  la RAE.

Saludos!


----------

